

Open source elaborate murder mystery party - theclothesthief
https://github.com/jladuval/TheGreatLutonMystery

======
VLM
The concept of applying DnD alignments to the characters is pretty funny,
probably should put a comment in the "break up the couples" that having to
perform way outside their known personality might be trying on their real life
relationship.

Something like this could be highly entertaining at a computer or other con.

